# iphone 3g jailbroken and unlocked signal probs...any clues?



## devil chef (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi all techies,
i recently unlocked and jailbroke my iphone 3g, its running ios4.1. I used tinyumbrella and ireb to unlock and sn0wbreeze to jailbreak but it seems i cant get a mobile signal, the sims work fine in other phones and have used several sims, i know its something simple but cant put my finger on it, any help?


----------



## gridl0ck (Apr 7, 2010)

Did you baseband the device? If you have you need to download ultrasn0w from cydia.


----------

